# +((برنامجWinzip الرائع لتجزئة وضغط الملفات))+



## mohraeel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

برنامج Winzip 110 
لضغط وتقسيم الملفات






السيريال نمبر مرفق مع البرنامج

تابع الشرح بالصور









































منقول


----------



## mohraeel (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((برنامجWinzip الرائع لتجزئة وضغط الملفات))+*

اسفه يا جماعه نسيت الرابط بتاع البرنامج
البرنامج​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((برنامجWinzip الرائع لتجزئة وضغط الملفات))+*

*انتى 100/100 يا مهرائيل برنامج تحفة بجد
وشغال طيارة 
ربنا يباركك على مجهوداتك​*


----------



## mohraeel (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((برنامجWinzip الرائع لتجزئة وضغط الملفات))+*

العفو يا يوحنا شكراااااااا على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------

